
This Game of Thrones climate model is what’s been missing from your life - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/12/there-is-now-a-climate-model-of-the-world-of-game-of-thrones/
======
djsumdog
Actual Abstract:

[http://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2017/december/climate-game-
of-...](http://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2017/december/climate-game-of-
thrones-.html)

Actual (Mock) Article:

[https://www.paleo.bristol.ac.uk/~ggdjl/westeros/game_thrones...](https://www.paleo.bristol.ac.uk/~ggdjl/westeros/game_thrones_1.0.pdf)

This is pretty fun. I hope they explain the weird seasons in the series. I'm
sure in the fantasy world it will have to relate to the magic and the children
and all that. And I'm sure it will be totally different in the books, if RR
Martin ever gets around to actually finishing them.

